

The Pats are suspicuoisly good at not fumbling - Balgair
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.sharpfootballanalysis.com/blog/?p=2932

======
SlipperySlope
Hmmm, I wonder about those super sticky gloves, jerseys, and forearms.

A little science and resourcefulness goes a long way in some sports.

